# B-Pillar Wrap



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

Would love to see pictures of any wrapped B-pillars. They seem to well accommodate a vinyl wrap, and I'm debating gloss black (to make my car) or a carbon fiber look. Bottom line, I'm bored and looking to personalize the car...

(2019 R-Line in black)


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

*Update*

So I did a "test wrap" with some 3M 1080 gloss black I had in the attic. Here are some before and after pics. While I like the look and think it greatly enhances the car the downside is that the gloss shows all manner of flaws. Hence, my intent is to do a wrap on the other side using the 3M carbon fiber wrap and see how that compares. Either way, I think it's a better look than the B-pillars as they are.

Curiously, I don't have image posting privileges at this time so email if you like to see the current wrap. Hopefully I can get those privileges soon.


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

So I figured it out. For anyone interested here are some scans showing the b-pillars stock, and both with one then both pillars wrapped.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I had to go outside and look at mine.....

I didn't realize that the R-line had matte black b-pillars. My SEL has gloss black. I guess it's an SEL thing?

I'd stick with the gloss black. Yeah it shows fingerprints and smudges, but so does the rest of the vehicle.


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

I have an SEL R-Line. Is yours an SEL Premium?


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Yes. Must be a premium exclusive??


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

Appears that is indeed the case (gloss black for the SEL-P only). Now the question becomes can one buy the SEL-P b-pillar covers from VW and just replace those that came with the car?


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

Watchie said:


> Appears that is indeed the case (gloss black for the SEL-P only). Now the question becomes can one buy the SEL-P b-pillar covers from VW and just replace those that came with the car?


I don't see why not


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow...the gloss black looks sooo much better

Not sure why they had the other color ones on there, it looked off/weird


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

It's an easy wrap.


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a SEL-P - and mine are gloss black. And they are terrible... they came with swirl marks straight from the dealer with 17 miles on it. 

I never noticed different B Pillar colors on the various models. I only ever noticed that the SEL & SEL-P are the only ones with the chrome all the way around the windows, right?


----------



## LFG (May 30, 2019)

ToySlacker said:


> I have a SEL-P - and mine are gloss black. And they are terrible... they came with swirl marks straight from the dealer with 17 miles on it.
> 
> I never noticed different B Pillar colors on the various models. I only ever noticed that the SEL & SEL-P are the only ones with the chrome all the way around the windows, right?


Agreed. Gloss black/piano black trim has no business on a car, inside or out. Mine also had swirl marks from the dealer - 6 miles on mine. On the interior, that trim does nothing but attract dust, spills, fingerprints, etc. Makes my OCD go up to 11.


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

Actually, I like the piano black bit in the interior. Indeed, that is why I went with the SEL. The matte was too boring for my tastes. That said, the infotainment screen does look like a ice-cream cone eating child has played with it real quickly after I clean it.

As to the b-pillars I like that look as it comes from VW but not so much in vinyl. Note that the b-pillars in a lot of cars are gloss black, including the Mercedes GLE.

As to the plan now that is to go with the carbon fiber vinyl wrap. It may (hopefully) be the best option - more "pop" than the stock dull pillars, but not a scratch magnet like the gloss black wrap.

I will post some pictures when it gets done.


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

*Wrap with Carbon Fiber Vinyl*

Okay, I am at "final product." This morning I completed the b-pillar wrap using 3M carbon fiber vinyl. Compared to using the gloss black wrap it is no where near as dramatic but I do like it better than the stock matte black pillar covers. Hopefully the scans below will provide a sense of how it looks in person.

As to the application in general the cost was all of $22 (Amazon, 12" of a 60" wide roll). Regarding how to best do the work I can only add to the various Youtube videos that teach how to do a vinyl wrap that lowering each window makes the project very, very easy to do. Unfortunately I did not learn this until I got to the last of four pillars.


----------

